# Cat Books



## NebraskaCat

I write a book review column of cat-themed books for the newsletter of the shelter where I volunteer. We lovingly refer to the column as "Kitty Lit".

So far I have reviewed:
A Snowflake in my Hand by Samantha Mooney
Homer's Odyssey by Gwen Cooper
Cat vs Cat by Pam Johnson-Bennett

Anyone have any favorite cat books as recommendations? Anything cat-related is fair game.


----------



## Arianwen

I've just read "A Street Cat Named Bob" which is a true story but I love detective books with cats among the characters and would love to hear the suggestions you get!!


----------



## marie73

CLEO: The Cat Who Mended a Family


----------



## Yuki'sMum

Dewey  it's a great book and it made me cry 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ezmeray

Yuki'sMum said:


> Dewey  it's a great book and it made me cry
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App



I was just about to suggest that one! it's super cute, there are actually 3 I think about him. Also, 'homer, the library cat' is nice as well.


----------



## Janz

Cats in Trouble books by Leann Sweeney
Magical Cats books by Sophie Kelly
Warriors books by Erin Hunter
Making Rounds with Oscar by David Dosa
Cat Miracles Inspiring True Tales of Remarkable Felines by Sherry Hansen Steiger and Brad Steiger
A Lion Called Christian by Anthony Bourke and John Rendall

I also loved the books about Homer and Dewey. I'll have to find A Snowflake in my Hand, A street Cat Named Bob and CLEO.


----------



## NebraskaCat

Thanks for these great suggestions.

I LOVED Cleo and Making Rounds with Oscar so those are definitely on my list to review sometime.

For whatever reason I didn't really care for the Dewey books. I don't know if it was Ms. Myron's writing style or my mood at the time or what. It's unusual since those are by far the best selling.

A Street Cat Named Bob is on my to-read list. I think it looks promising.

I still haven't reviewed any fiction such as the detective novels where the cats are characters. I'll have to look into that.

Again thanks for all the ideas!


----------



## jusjim

I have a free young people's electronic book _Bomber Overhead _up at Smashwords. It's about evacuee children trying to look after a stray kitten during WW2. Absolutely free, no strings. It is, however, partly autobiographic. Go take a look.


----------

